# Open-Xchange o.ä.



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Hosting-Kunde (ISPConfig 2) setzt intern einen KEN-Server ein. Genau weiß ich nicht, was dieser tut, doch ich gehe von einer Alternative zu Exchange und anderen Kollaborationslösungen aus.

Der Hersteller bietet wohl ab sofort keinen Support mehr an oder ist gar pleite. Daher muss ein Ersatz her. Exchange ist zu teuer und von Open-Xchange habe ich schon zumindest einmal etwas gehört.

Es kann auch eine andere Lösung sein, die diesen Zweck erfüllt. Tendentiell würde ich eher zu einer Lösung im Rechenzentrum tendieren. Doch hier sehe ich den Nachteil, dass es einen "Flaschenhals" bei großen Dateianhängen gibt.

Andererseits wäre die Wartung und Pflege einfacher. Der Direktabruf der Mails kommt natürlich auch in Betracht, da die RZ-Lösung eben den Nachteil hat, dass die interne Kommuniikation bei einem DSL-Ausfall stockt.

Was würdet Ihr raten bzw. realisieren?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2011)

Meines Wissens nach ist ein KEN Server nur ein reiner Mailserver (plus ISDN und Internet Eineahl gateway, was heute aber in Zeiten von DSL wohl nicht mehr genutzt wird) und keine komplette Kollaborationslösung wie OpenXChange. Wenn er also nur einen Ersatz für KEN sucht, würde es vermutlich sogar ein ISPConfig 3 Mail System tun oder aber Du nimmst was spezialisierteres wie Zimbra.

Ich würde Dir raten Deinem Kunden einen dedizierten Mailserver als virtuelle Maschine im Rechenzentrum anzubieten. Alleine der faktor sichere Backups etc. sprecehn schon dafür.


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Hi Ken,

das hatte ich mir so auch vorgestellt. Unabhängig davon, ob Open-Xchange oder ein anderes System: er würde ohnehin einen eigenen Server bekommen.

Backups werden täglich auf einem Backup-Space, auf dem auch Nagios abgelegt. Zudem hat kann er dann auch seiner Archivierungsfunktion nachkommen, die man als Unternehmer für 10 Jahre hat.

Die Webmail-Oberfläche von Open-Xchange gefällt mir sehr gut. Ebenso die Ressourcenplanung und Dokumentenverwaltung. Einzig und allein verstehe ich noch nicht, ob es nun mit Outlook funktioniert oder nicht.

In Wikipedia steht es was von einem kostenpflichtigen Connector. Hierzu konnte ich aber auf der "Hersteller"-Seite nix finden. Kann der KEN auch "nur" intern verschicken wie ein Exchange-Server?

Falls das nämlich auch nicht der Fall ist, dann spricht auch das nicht dafür, denn dann geht bei einem DSL-Ausfall dort auch nichts. Als Fallback könnte man die bisherigen ISPConfig2-Konten aktiv lassen und dann noch mal auf den Open-Xchange weiterleiten.

Viele Grüße

Hahni

P.S.:
ISPConfig 3 ist dort nicht im Einsatz. Natürlich wäre auch denkbar, einen ISPConfig 3-Server zu verwenden und weiterhin mit RoundCube zu arbeiten. Aber wo ist da der Vorteil im Vergleich zu ISPConfig 2?


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2011)

> ISPConfig 3 ist dort nicht im Einsatz. Natürlich wäre auch denkbar, einen ISPConfig 3-Server zu verwenden und weiterhin mit RoundCube zu arbeiten. Aber wo ist da der Vorteil im Vergleich zu ISPConfig 2?


ISPConfig 3 hat ein deutlich erweitertes Mailsystem, es it leistungsfähiger und bietet viel mehr filteroptionen. Außerdem kann ispconfig 3 auch gezielt als Filter vor internen Servern wie Exchange eingesetzt werden und im smtp proxy betrieb arbeiten. Mit ISPConfig 3 kann man auch reine Mailserver aufsetzen da es modular aufgebaut ist und das mail und web Modul getrennt sind wohingegen bei ISPConfig 2 immer alles installiert sein muss.


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Till,

ok! Das klingt überzeugend. Nur bisher ist der Kunde eben ein Shared-Hosting-Kunde auf einem ISPConfig 2-System, die ich normalerweise fast ausschließlich einsetze.

Daher stellt sich die Frage, ob Zimbra oder Open-Xchange als Mail-Server genau dies so verarbeiten und abfangen kann, wie dies bei ISPConfig 2 + ISPConfig 3 der Fall wäre.

Eine Weiterleitung (und vorherige Filterung) der Mails wäre sowohl mit ISPConfig 2 als auch mit ISPConfig 3 möglich. Ich möchte halt eine Lösung mit Mehrwert anbieten. Und bei reiner Mail-Verarbeitung dürften beide ISPConfig-Versionen dem Kunden ausreichend erscheinen.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2011)

> Eine Weiterleitung (und vorherige Filterung) der Mails wäre sowohl mit ISPConfig 2 als auch mit ISPConfig 3 möglich.


Nein, bei ISPConfig 2 geht das nicht. Weitergeleitete Emails werden bei ISPConfig 2 nicht gefiltert.

Ob Du OpenXChange oder Zimbra nimmst ist eine Geschmacksache. openXchange ist glaube ich in der Installation und Administration aufwändiger als Zimbra.


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Beide Systeme haben den Nachteil, dass sie gebührenpflichtig sind. Zumindest, wenn man einen Outlook-Connector nimmt.

Bei Zimbra scheint zwar der Abruf per POP3 und IMAP zu funktionieren. Jedoch würde sich dann für mich nicht der Sinn einer solchen Lösung im Vergleich zu einem konventionellen Mail-Server erschließen.

Von Zimbra habe ich leider keine Online-Demo gefunden, um ein Gefühl für die Optik zu bekommen. Denn das Auge arbeitet ja mit


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2011)

Zimbra Demo:

Live demos of Zimbra's open source email and group calendar software


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Besten Dank, Till!

Ich muss erst einmal herausfinden, welche Funktionen die überhaupt nutzen. KEN! ist mächtiger, als ich dachte: AVM KEN! 4 - Vollversion - Email und Internetlösung.

Als Proxy wird das System benutzt und auch als Mail-Server, der auch intern Nachrichten verschicken kann. Falls bei dem Kunden auch noch die Fax-Lösungen zum Einsatz kommen, fällt die RZ-Lösung wohl leider flach .


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2011)

Den Faxserver und Internetzugangs-Teil würde ich durch eine Fritzbox ersetzen. Früher war ein Web Proxy noch sehr wichtig, da  es durchaus Sinn macht bei Einwahl mittels ISDN Seiteninhalte für andere Mitarbeiter lokal zwischenzuspeichern. Falls der Kunde jetzt aber DSL hat oder bekommen kann, dann macht ein Web proxy nur noch dann Sinn, wenn er Internetinhalte für seine Miterbeiter aktiv sperren möchte.


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

Auch mit dem Proxy gebe ich dir recht. Ob er protokollieren oder Seiten sperren will, muss ich erfragen. Aber grundsätzlich sehe ich die Angelegenheit wie du.

Fakt ist aber auch, dass dort oft Mails mit Anhängen von 20 MB und mehr verschickt werden. Die müssen dann auch erst über die Fritz!Box gejagt werden, damit Sie von Mailserver wieder heruntergeladen werden.

Die interne Kommunikation ist dann auch ein bisschen langsamer. Zumindest, wenn solche Mails oft intern verschickt werden. Oder würdest du dies als vernachlässigbar betrachten?


----------



## Till (16. Mai 2011)

> Die interne Kommunikation ist dann auch ein bisschen langsamer. Zumindest, wenn solche Mails oft intern verschickt werden. Oder würdest du dies als vernachlässigbar betrachten?


Ich denke diese Frage kann nur Dein Kunde selbst beantworten. Hängt auch sehr vom DSL Upload speed ab.


----------



## hahni (16. Mai 2011)

All diese Frage werde ich ihm einmal schriftlich stellen und dann sehen wir, ob ich wirklich eine Lösung auf Basis des alten Konzeptes benötige. Eine Alternative, die damit wirbt, hätte ich schon gefunden: Entensys UserGate, die Alternative zu AVM Ken.

Natürlich ist mir die Lösung mit einem Server im RZ lieber . Aber um an dieser Stelle noch einmal auf ISPConfig 3 zurück zu kommen: revisionssicher können Mails hier leider auch nicht gespeichert werden, richtig? Das spräche - falls es ginge - für eine der vorgenannten Lösungen.

Denn die Mails von Geschäftsleuten müssen genau genommen 10 Jahre aufbewahrt werden. Und nicht nur das: sogar fälschungs- und revisionssicher.


----------



## stefanw (17. Mai 2011)

Also wenn Du revinsionsichere Archivierung haben willst musst Du eine Archivierungslösung einsetzten und ich kenne aktuell keine Open Source Lösung. Eine relativ günstige Lösung ist m. E. der Kerio Mailserver. Der kann u. a. auch Archivieren.


----------



## hahni (17. Mai 2011)

Das ist aber keine Linux-Lösung, die man wie beispielsweise Open-Xchange im RZ verwalten könnte, richtig?


----------



## stefanw (17. Mai 2011)

Der läuft unter Linux, Windows und OSX. Siehe hier: Kerio Connect Downloads | Kerio


----------



## hahni (17. Mai 2011)

Hi Stefan,

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp. Ich habe mir einmal die Preisstruktur angesehen. Ohne Blackberry-Option kostet diese Lösung für 20 Benutzer ungefähr $1600,-.

Die Lösung von Open-Xchange liegt bei €1045,- incl. ActiveSync, was angeblich einem Verfahren wie beim Exchange (pushen) entsprechen soll. Zudem hat Open-Xchange keine Wartungsgebühren aber auch kein Archiv.

Aber happig ist beides. Open-Xchange Community-Edition kostet nix, bietet aber nur den Abruf per POP3 und IMAP. Ob man die BlackBerry-Option auch so kaufen kann, muss ich noch in Erfahrung bringen. Wären dann €145,-, weswegen es wahrscheinlich nicht so sein wird.

Allerdings könnte ich nur IMAP bei der Community-Edition zulassen. Dann würden alle Mitarbeiter dieses Kunden auf dem Open-Xchange-Server arbeiten und dort die Mails belassen. Doch für den Fall, dass jemand etwas löscht, gibt es keine Handhabe. Daher ist das auch nicht revisionssicher...

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (17. Mai 2011)

Es müsste an sich auch möglich sein einen normalen postfix / dovecot mailserver revisionssicher zu machen. z.B. indem Du alle Mails die per postfix reinkommen in Kopie in einem Archiv speicherst. Das ist sehr einfach zu implementieren, braucht aber viel Platz. Als Alternative kannst Du auch ein Dovecot Plugin wie lazy expunge verwenden:

Plugins/Lazyexpunge - Dovecot Wiki

Dieses verändert die Löschfunktion von Dovecot so dass Mails beim Löschen in ein Archiv verschoben werden anstatt gelöscht zu werden. Der user kann also Emails nicht ehr per Imap entfernen, sondern die Maisl verschwinden zwar aus seinem Mail Folder, werden bare auf dem Server nur verschoben anstatt gelöscht.

Dann musst Du für die ganzen daten nur noch ein ordentliches Backup aufsetzen.


----------



## hahni (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo Till,

ich habe mich auch bei Scalix und Atmail (Atmail Commercial Open Source Groupware - Editionsvergleich) umgesehen.

Letztlich hast du recht: es dreht sich immer um die gleiche Konfiguration, die wir auch bei ISPConfig haben.

Einzig an der ActiveSync-Technik (für den BlackBerry) und der Archivierung scheitere ich noch. Die Sache mit deinem Link sehe ich mir gleich einmal an.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## stefanw (18. Mai 2011)

Also mal ehrlich einen Kerio Mailserver installiert man in 20 Min., dann rennt das Ding. Ob man das alles, mit der gleichen Funktionalität, mit Open Source hinbekommt, kann sein aber die Arbeitszeit die Du da reinsteckt zahlt Dir doch kein Kunde. Und ob das letztendlich günstiger ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Ich hab das gerade eben mal bei unserem Distributor kalkuliert, mit 20 Postfächern incl. Virenscanner und Maintenance für 1 Jahr kostet der € 774,- + Mwst., das ist der Preis für den Kunden!


----------



## hahni (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Stefan,

dankeschön für dein Feedback! Letztlich ist gegen dein Modell nichts einzuwenden, weil - wie du so schön sagst - es eh der Kunde zahlt und zudem die Archivierung auch funktioniert und der BlackBerry-Support ebenfalls. Ich werde mal mit der deutschen Hotline plauschen!

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

